# Pastor Conrad Mbewe: The African Spurgeon?



## JM (Jan 24, 2008)

[video=youtube;H1GrqzstBr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GrqzstBr8[/video]



> Mr. Mbewe isn't sure why listeners compare him to the British \"Prince of Preachers.\" Perhaps it is because Mr. Spurgeon too toiled to the point of collapse, ministering to a congregation of 4,000, delivering sermons 10 times a week, managing an orphanage, and running a preachers' college - all of which culminated in exhaustion and gout.
> 
> Or perhaps it is because Mr. Mbewe shares Spurgeon's love for writing. Spurgeon edited and wrote for his monthly magazine, The Sword and Trowel; Mr. Mbewe has been writing two columns a week for the last 10 years in the country's Daily Chronicle newspaper. One is a sermon, while the other examines popular social questions and is tailored for the ordinary man, similar to Spurgeon's selection of parables, John Ploughman's Talk.
> 
> But where the Zambian pastor most resembles Spurgeon is in his challenge to the \"mile wide and inch deep\" church in Zambia. This year he declined to participate in Operation Sunrise Africa - an evangelical crusade meant to dispense gospel teaching to 50 million people in 50 cities in 50 days in southern and eastern Africa.


 Banner of Truth Article

Audio sermon vault


----------

